# Merry Christmas Folks



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Dec 2013)

Just wanted to be politically incorrect and wish you ,your families, friends and loved ones a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Look out for the ones you love and if you can reach out to someone who has been left behind for whatever reason. Stay safe.

Ex-Dragoon


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2013)

Here's hoping for a Merry Xmas and Happy New Year, even if we miss those who can't be here for it.

Cheers!

Tony


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2013)

:subbies: :cheers:

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!

 :christmas happy: :gottree: :snowman:


----------



## Edward Campbell (24 Dec 2013)

Have a Merry Christmas, everyone.  :subbies:


----------



## my72jeep (24 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas and a Bah humbug to all.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Dec 2013)

Happy Holidays, everyone!!   :christmas happy:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (24 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas to all - and if you know someone deployed, drop them a line tonight!


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas to those that like it, and to those that don't... Merry Christmas.


----------



## Occam (24 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas to one and all!



			
				PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to all - and if you know someone deployed, drop them a line tonight!



Done.  They're at sea somewhere in the Arabian Sea aboard HMCS Toronto.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas to all as well and wishing everyone a joyous 2014!


----------



## McG (25 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas & Joyeux Noël!


----------



## dangerboy (25 Dec 2013)

Happy Christmas everybody.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Dec 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to all - and if you know someone deployed, drop them a line tonight!


Done - to Padre Kevin Olive, 2VP Padre.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!  :christmas happy:


----------



## dimsum (25 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas from the other side of the world; it's like I get two holidays here!   :christmas happy:


----------



## Journeyman (25 Dec 2013)

Well,_ I_ thought I did quite well this year.    :nod:


----------



## BorisK (25 Dec 2013)

^ haha!  Merry Christmas.   Safe Holidays to all.


----------



## s2184 (25 Dec 2013)

Merry Xmas & Happy New Year 2014!


----------



## Scott (25 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas. Stay safe.


----------



## Edward Campbell (25 Dec 2013)

And  Governor General David Johnston and Minister Stephen Harper add their best wishes.

According to an article in the _Ottawa Citizen_ the prime minister "issued a brief message to mark the Christmas season. He says it is a time for ‘‘joyful reunions with family and friends, a time to reflect on our good fortune, and a time to remember those in our midst who have less‘‘ ... [he added] that as Canadians count their ‘‘many blessings,‘‘ he asks that we also ‘‘give a moment to our brave men and women in uniform‘‘ ... [and] asks that we offer a ‘‘thought and a prayer for them and their families.‘‘"

The same article say that Governor General David Johnston "also aimed his remarks at member of the military and their families. He said the recent deaths of Forces members are a reminder of the stresses in the military and the mental health challenges personnel can face. ""


----------



## cupper (25 Dec 2013)

Hope everyone has a Happy Christmas, a Merry New Year, and all the best to you and yours during the Holiday season.


----------



## Edward Campbell (25 Dec 2013)

Just a reminder ...

Seventy years ago our forebearers were, as many Canadian Forces members are today, taking their Christmas dinner under less than ideal circumstances:






The _Seaforth Highlanders_ take a short break, in company by company rotation, for Christmas dinner at Ortona in 1943





A meal in the mess decks of a Canadian corvette (HMCS St Therese) in 1944


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Dec 2013)

Funny.  I was thinking of, just today from memory, a photo from that same Ortona dinner showing a soldier happily tucking into his turkey dinner.

To all my brothers and sisters who are serving away from home this day, and their families and lastly to all of you here.  TOR and the Sandbox in particular, Merry Christmas everyone.  May 2014 be a wonderful year for us all.   :cheers:


----------



## kratz (28 Dec 2013)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year for everyone.

I leave for a few days, to come back and find everyone is cheery. 
What happened?   :snowman:


----------



## tango22a (28 Dec 2013)

Seasons Greetings y'all


tango22a


----------

